# First Posts, faced with a tough call



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

Sorry to drop a bomb on the my first post but I am COMPLETELY torn on which plow is right for me. A little background on myself, I am 21 I have been plowing private lots since well, since I could touch the pedals in my dads truck. I have two years under my belt now in my own truck. I recently sold my 04' Ford with a Meyers EZ Classic set up in exchange for a 09' GMC 2500hd Duramax Z71 (Crew Short). I am stuck between a few options for a few reasons weight, width and brand popularity. I know the GM's have weak front ends so I fully plan to install Timbrens to help out. What is a reasonable set up? My lots are very big with even some small roads to do. Travel time is approx. 15 mins so I do not have to drive far with it. Options listed below. 

A. Western Straight 8' Steel (NEW)
B. Boss Straight 8' Steel (NEW)
C. Boss 8' 2" V-Plow poly or steel (USED)

My budget is about $5,200

I guess I'm looking for some insight from "seasoned" professionals on the best option to go with. Sorry for the long post especially my intro. 

Thanks in advance for any advise! Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just watched this, I think I am sold on western. Now its straight or v-plow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Direct lift is better.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Just want to point out that the entire video you posted was made to advertise the western and make boss look bad. We plowed with a boss straight blade with trip edge and it was awesome.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Used to be fan of full trip....if a DD product, trip edge. They also save transmissions.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Do yourself a huge favor and buy a v blade. Dont waste money on a straight plow. Fisher, Western and Boss would be my first choices


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

jhall22guitar;2043944 said:


> Just want to point out that the entire video you posted was made to advertise the western and make boss look bad. We plowed with a boss straight blade with trip edge and it was awesome.


Don't get me wrong I've heard GREAT things about both but there seemed to be some factual information there.


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

peteo1;2043958 said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and buy a v blade. Dont waste money on a straight plow. Fisher, Western and Boss would be my first choices


No worries regarding weight on the front end of a GM?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

tonygrig94;2043959 said:


> Don't get me wrong I've heard GREAT things about both but there seemed to be some factual information there.


I'm a huge Western guy, buts it all tricky. Google "1olddogtwo" on utube for a real plow action.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

tonygrig94;2043959 said:


> Don't get me wrong I've heard GREAT things about both but there seemed to be some factual information there.


Im a boss fan, found them to scrape better than other plows I have used. That being said a former company i worked for had Fishers (same as Westerns if I am correct?) and it was a V blade that I loved.

My boss at my current job has a Fisher V blade and I still love it, easy to work on. Im just saying don't fully trust the video, as they warn you about with the stuff regarding court cases due to that video.

Biggest thing when buying would be dealer support.


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

jhall22guitar;2043965 said:


> Im a boss fan, found them to scrape better than other plows I have used. That being said a former company i worked for had Fishers (same as Westerns if I am correct?) and it was a V blade that I loved.
> 
> My boss at my current job has a Fisher V blade and I still love it, easy to work on. Im just saying don't fully trust the video, as they warn you about with the stuff regarding court cases due to that video.
> 
> Biggest thing when buying would be dealer support.


+1 for dealer support


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2043963 said:


> I'm a huge Western guy, buts it all tricky. Google "1olddogtwo" on utube for a real plow action.


I watched a few, seems pretty awesome. You a FORD, GM or Dodge? It seemed to be pushing pretty damn good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SuperDuty.


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2043972 said:


> SuperDuty.


Makes sense. I need someone to chime in with a GM and tell me that I wont have front end issues with the added weight of a V-Plow with my crew duramax


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

My 08 2500 with 210,000 on it and vee plow has held up great. Boss fan !!


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

Superior L & L;2043982 said:


> My 08 2500 with 210,000 on it and vee plow has held up great. Boss fan !!


Thank you!!! Hoping to receive more info like this. I'm only at 105k


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

2004 GMC 2500HD ECSB 204K miles, 9'2" Boss Poly V-DXT, SnowEx 8500 Vbox, front and rear Timbrens. Plowed like a MoFo. Just traded it in on a 2015 Denali and running same setup. Edit: both Duramax diesel.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

There's a hundred guys on here with Duramax V plow combinations. Your front end will be fine. Add Timbrens, turn up your torsion bars and call it a day. Go with a V or a minimum of a straight with wings or don't even bother.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Buy the vee, crank bars, maybe add timbrens.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plow I installed last year for a friend, 2500 duramax CCSB. No suspension adjustments and 0 issues last season.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get a western vee plow


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

My dad runs a 9'2" poly vxt on his 2012 CCSB 2500HD and has no issues at all. Cranked the torsion bars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;2043939 said:


> Direct lift is better.


Sure is, fewer moving parts.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the welded chain option for down pressure


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2044112 said:


> I like the welded chain option for down pressure


Direct lift stacks higher ;-)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MXZ1983;2044128 said:


> Direct lift stacks higher ;-)


He He, yeah I forget that 

And you'll always hear the chain guys say" that's what loaders are for"


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Look at this guy. Shows how chains can't stack.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

And the flares cannot windrow like the direct lifts


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

And the flares cannot windrow like the direct lifts


https://youtu.be/sNBpp8j_6k8


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2044135 said:


> And the flares cannot windrow like the direct lifts


Holy crap, that guy was going way faster than 6 MPH.

Question for you, when Arctic is using a sectional and it bends\breaks or whatever due to going faster than 6 MPH or stacking into a pile of old snow, are those repairs under warranty?

Or is it just other users who get screwed out of warranty claims?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2043963 said:


> I'm a huge Western guy, buts it all tricky. Google "1olddogtwo" on utube for a real plow action.


Really ?

I thought you were a small, chicagoland guy, who isn't very tricky at all !!!



I guess I was being silly, eh ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Gonna get me a new Blizzard V blade with chain lift.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I like western, but I hear that Boss makes one Bad arse plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2044145 said:


> Holy crap, that guy was going way faster than 6 MPH.
> 
> Question for you, when Arctic is using a sectional and it bends\breaks or whatever due to going faster than 6 MPH or stacking into a pile of old snow, are those repairs under warranty?
> 
> Or is it just other users who get screwed out of warranty claims?


Wrong video I posted....

Good question Mark, how was ur experience?

Also, what's wrong in the video, as the great snow king of Eastern Mississippi, it shouldn't take you long.

There's a reason why we buy two speed skids.

Is it me, or whenever you feel threatened or so other idiocy.....you attack people, why is that?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2044156 said:


> Wrong video I posted....
> 
> Good question Mark, how was ur experience?
> 
> ...


Can you guys take this elsewhere ? We're trampling this guys thread....which is so impolite of me. you and Mooks...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2044156 said:


> Wrong video I posted....
> 
> Good question Mark, how was ur experience? I don't have any with an Arctic, but I know several who have, and I trust them and what they tell me.
> 
> ...


Idiocy? Attack? I was asking real questions. Because there are other members here who have purchased Arctics and have been denied warranty for those 2 reasons.

I would really like to know what happens when Arctic bends\breaks one of the Sectionals when they are going too fast or stack into an existing pile.

Please explain how either of those logical questions is idiocy or an attack?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just make sure it has a trip edge.
it'll save your transmission.

whats wrong with my Boss it doesn't stack very high.
here take a look at my pic.
maybe you can see what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2044169 said:


> Idiocy? Attack? I was asking real questions. Because there are other members here who have purchased Arctics and have been denied warranty for those 2 reasons.
> 
> I would really like to know what happens when Arctic bends\breaks one of the Sectionals when they are going too fast or stack into an existing pile.
> 
> Please explain how either of those logical questions is idiocy or an attack?


I would like to nominate you to be the spokesman Meyer, Western, Chevy and a few others too.

Personally I think you should be Trump's vice president, or at least handle the domestic problems for him


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;2044160 said:


> Can you guys take this elsewhere ? We're trampling this guys thread....which is so impolite of me. you and Mooks...


 Was trying and now I will let Mookiski have the last word


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2044211 said:


> I would like to nominate you to be the spokesman Meyer, Western, Chevy and a few others too.
> 
> Personally I think you should be Trump's vice president, or at least handle the domestic problems for him


Ok Fellas...Let's get this back on track...But first I would like to hear the answers to the questions Mooks-Einstein-Oomkes ask of the Artic Rep. Olddog


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Defcon 5;2044267 said:


> Ok Fellas...Let's get this back on track...


agreed (I know, hard to believe that I'd agree with ^ ) but let's try to get back on track

thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan;2044278 said:


> agreed (I know, hard to believe that I'd agree with ^ ) but let's try to get back on track
> 
> thanks


Holy cow, the sun rose in the west. Lol

I can start a new thread, but I'm not sure if it's worth it, as questions go unanswered and personal attacks start.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tonygrig94;2043985 said:


> Thank you!!! Hoping to receive more info like this. I'm only at 105k


There will be no issues with the gm 2500 with the v plow. I have a duramax with a boss v plow no issues yet. You may save some money on the standard straight blade. You will regret not buying a v set up. Much more productive.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

peteo1;2043958 said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and buy a v blade. Dont waste money on a straight plow. Fisher, Western and Boss would be my first choices


My XLS is a "Straight" Blade..Did waste some money??...


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys, really has me thinking!!!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Defcon 5;2044584 said:


> My XLS is a "Straight" Blade..Did waste some money??...


They have they're place like anything else I suppose. Personally I'm not that impressed with them. Not knocking your setup or anything, its just not my personal preference


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

If you can afford a v, you'd be a fool to buy a straight blade.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

We have an 05 Chevy 2500HD, crew short just like yours. Last year we bought a new Boss VXT, (8'2") and we love it. We also bought a 9'2" VXT for our dodge dually later in the season. We've plowed with straight blades for 20 years (last year was our 20th year plowing). The two new v plows did the work of 4 trucks with straight blades (with two guys with over 20 years of plowing experience). We love the v's, a v can be a straight blade but a straight blade can't be a v, keep that in mind.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

peteo1;2044890 said:


> They have they're place like anything else I suppose. Personally I'm not that impressed with them. Not knocking your setup or anything, its just not my personal preference


I guess coming from Erie and plowing for $35 an hour you don't want to get done to quick...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Michael J. Donovan;2044278 said:


> agreed (I know, hard to believe that I'd agree with ^ ) but let's try to get back on track
> 
> thanks


LoL Now there acting like me. They will be alright in a couple days.No worries Sorry for disrupting


----------



## Lacymanagement (Aug 26, 2015)

What kind of lots are you plowing? Why have you not thought of a western wideout?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Defcon 5;2045039 said:


> I guess coming from Erie and plowing for $35 an hour you don't want to get done to quick...


Not all of us follow the JA book of plowing. I do much better than that


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys! I have been away from the computer recently! I purchased a 8' Western 2015 brand new and shes installed already! Only cost me an arm they let me keep my leg. I could not justify the cost of a V-Plow at the current time, maybe my next truck!!!

Thank you for all the input and i cannot wait to put this this to use.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

tonygrig94;2050464 said:


> Hey guys! I have been away from the computer recently! I purchased a 8' Western 2015 brand new and shes installed already! Only cost me an arm they let me keep my leg. I could not justify the cost of a V-Plow at the current time, maybe my next truck!!!
> 
> Thank you for all the input and i cannot wait to put this this to use.


What's an 8 foot straight with installation going for now?


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

JimMarshall;2050468 said:


> What's an 8 foot straight with installation going for now?


I don't know if it is area specific or not but it cost me just under $5,300 install and done. I got quoted boss and western both within a few $100 bucks.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like way too much money for a straight blade for me.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

tonygrig94;2050472 said:


> I don't know if it is area specific or not but it cost me just under $5,300 install and done. I got quoted boss and western both within a few $100 bucks.


Ok, that's a pretty significant cost savings over the wideout I just got. I'd have to look to see how much my last V cost last year. I didn't recall how much the straight plows cost. Haven't bought one since 2007.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Harleyjeff;2050478 said:


> Sounds like way too much money for a straight blade for me.


I don't think so at all. Just looking online, if he would have gone snowdogg(about the only thing I could find with advertised prices he would be around $4000+ freight+install.


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

I did a TON of shopping around the place I went to gave me a 2 year Western warranty and an additional year warranty on the house so I made out well! Lets just hope its smooth sailing and my girl mother natures f-ing dumps some snow on the east coast!

PS. Do I need the large rubber flap on the top with a Western like I did on my Meyers?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JimMarshall;2050485 said:


> I don't think so at all. Just looking online, if he would have gone snowdogg(about the only thing I could find with advertised prices he would be around $4000+ freight+install.


Here. 9'-6" V plow in stainless. Subtract 400.00 for the Timbrens and Timbren install and I'm cheaper than he is for an 8' straight blade.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

tonygrig94;2050487 said:


> I did a TON of shopping around the place I went to gave me a 2 year Western warranty and an additional year warranty on the house so I made out well! Lets just hope its smooth sailing and my girl mother natures f-ing dumps some snow on the east coast!
> 
> PS. Do I need the large rubber flap on the top with a Western like I did on my Meyers?


I would highly recommend it. I tried going without on my last V and bought one after the first use.

Where are you located?


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

JimMarshall;2050491 said:


> I would highly recommend it. I tried going without on my last V and bought one after the first use.
> 
> Where are you located?


Just north of Philly, I had one on my Meyers but the western is much more rounded and taller so i am undecided.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Harleyjeff;2050490 said:


> Here. 9'-6" V plow in stainless. Subtract 400.00 for the Timbrens and Timbren install and I'm cheaper than he is for an 8' straight blade.


Where the hell are you buying your plows from? Price I am finding is 5,149 on a 9.5 VHF


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

tonygrig94;2050493 said:


> Just north of Philly, I had one on my Meyers but the western is much more rounded and taller so i am undecided.


Like Allentown or not that far north? My dad partly lives and works in Reading, he says it's a cluster$&@$ when it snows on that half of the state, not enough qualified contractors to really do it.


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm south maybe 30 mins from Allentown. 10 or so miles from Philly.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

tonygrig94;2050500 said:


> I'm south maybe 30 mins from Allentown. 10 or so miles from Philly.


Gotcha. Hope we get the snow we are all looking for.


----------



## tonygrig94 (Oct 28, 2015)

JimMarshall;2050502 said:


> Gotcha. Hope we get the snow we are all looking for.


You and me both brotha.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JimMarshall;2050495 said:


> Where the hell are you buying your plows from? Price I am finding is 5,149 on a 9.5 VHF


It's right there on the receipt.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Harleyjeff;2050504 said:


> It's right there on the receipt.


Installed?


----------

